# I met JOY 12 years ago today



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sorry things don't seem better for you and Erin...you are in my thoughts often. JOY was so lucky to have you and your family of gold for 12 lucky years ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that things are still so sad for you and Erin. Was hoping with time, you could make each other feel alittle better. JOY was such a sweet little girl and you can just see the spark of happiness and spunkiness in her eyes. My heart goes out to you. Hug Miss Erin and Morgan.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, its so good to see you posting here. Don't be a stranger. Sending lots of love to you, Erin and Morgan.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the picture of Joy. You can tell from the look on her face she was a little spitfire. It will take time and those 12 years were a blessing.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss i just wish they lived longer as its heartbreaking.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I also find as we get older it seems to get harder to get over the loss.
So sorry for your loss


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joy was meant for you, from the beginning. Hugs to Erin and you as you remember sweet Joy and grieve for her loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear things are still rough for Erin and you without JOY. 
It can take time before things get a bit easier and that hole is not quite so big - I wish you luck in starting to remember JOY in gladness and not sorrow.

That is a beautiful picture of her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think of you often, i really do, your love for your babies, is so touching, we miss your photo's, and you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope your heart is able to smile today, thinking of the wonderful memories that were made on this day, 12 years ago, and all of the days with her in between. I'm so sorry - I wish peace for you and Erin.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Susan Marie, I am sure yesterday had beautiful memories that warm and break your heart both. I am so sorry. I know how hard it is as you know. and sorry I didn't see this yesterday.
Give hugs to Erin and Morgan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Joy is just a beautiful and angelic dog and I know all our dogs are loving her and playing with her.

Please give hugs to Erin and Morgan!! So sorry it is not getting better for you.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww Susan Marie - sorry things are still so tough and raw for you. I am always thinking of you and looking to see if you're posting or not. I know how heartbroken you were and continue to be over the loss of you JOY.
Like Debles wrote, I am sure yesterday was bittersweet. So many lovely memories being flooded by the pain of her loss.
You continue to be in my thoughts.
Hold Morgan and Erin a little closer. All the best to you.
Kim


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

JOY was obviously meant to come to you - it's so hard losing them, I don't think we ever get over the hurt and pain that they leave us with when they go to the bridge

Hugs on their way for you and Erin


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A special girl for a special person.
Play Hard Sweet Joy ~ Godspeed & Love to you always.
SM - the backdrop is that special place of magic we talked about.
She'll always be with you.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Susan Marie, I wish I could take your pain away. Remember all the words of support you gave me? I only wish I lived closer so I could hug you! Please call me sometime. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

The girls and I are sending hugs and kisses to you and Erin. I think of you often. I really miss you!


----------

